# Gangsters vs Cowboys vs Samurais



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Which movies do you like more...
Gangster Films The godfather, Goodfellas, Pulp Fiction, American Gangster etc
Cowboy Films... Sergio Leone's flicks and others like a fistful of dollars,once upon a time in the west 1966 Django etc
Samurai Films  .. like Kurosawa's stuff 7 samurai, Rashomon, Yojimbo etc..
So which category of films do you like more...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't like you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Samurai films are the best.

Cowboys second best.

Gangsters third best.

I thought this was a new movie at first. Disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought this was a new movie at first. Disappointed.


I know.  I thought it was the sequel to Cowboys and Aliens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Would make a badass movies, but it needs more aliens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2012)

that movie sucked, I'm glad I didn't pay money to see it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2012)

Cowboys.**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that it sucked.  But it was still better than Thor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought it was decent.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 17, 2012)

1)Gangsters
2)Cowboys
3)Samurai

But the best is a Sergio Leone gangster film.
That is,Once Upon a Time in America.

Oh,and though I get what you're saying,The Godfather is much more than a gangster film.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought this was a new movie at first. Disappointed.


Same here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

You somehow got your ratings backward, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You somehow got your ratings backward, bro.


How embarrassing for Mr. Blonde.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Indeed. Toshiro Mifune would be pissed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gangsters




Samurais






































Cowboys


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

ActionHorror wants to know if the cowboys are wearing assless chaps.  Apparently it affects his order.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 17, 2012)

From recent ones I found Cohen's true grit pretty good...


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You somehow got your ratings backward, bro.






Rukia said:


> How embarrassing for Mr. Blonde.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

1) Samurais
2) Gangsters 
3) Cowboys


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2012)

Thread lacks pirates. >.>


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always been interested in each of the three, but when put together in a versus format, the gangster genre takes a distant third place in comparison to the other two(which tie in my mind). If I had to rank them, it would be the same as my esteemed colleague, CMX. 


​


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## voozel (Feb 19, 2012)

samurai all the way..cowboys are lame and gangsters are fucked up train wrecks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Detective said:


> I have always been interested in each of the three, but when put together in a versus format, the gangster genre takes a distant third place in comparison to the other two(which tie in my mind). If I had to rank them, it would be the same as my esteemed colleague, CMX.
> 
> ​
> 
> ​



 Seriously.

You just can't really compare timeless classics like The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Yojimbo, and The Seven Samurai with Scarface and The Godfather.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 20, 2012)

1) Gangsters
2) Samurais
3) Cowboys


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Gangsters
2. Samurais
3. Cowboys


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 1. Gangsters
> 2. Samurais
> 3. Cowboys





Samavarti said:


> 1) Gangsters
> 2) Samurais
> 3) Cowboys



The fact that we had two straight posts with Gangsters as the vote of choice in ranking cannot be a coincidence. The only logical conclusion that can be made is that *Samavarti* and *PoinT BlanK * are in bed with the mob and have been bribed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely an Italian connection.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 20, 2012)

Detective said:


> The fact that we had two straight posts with Gangsters as the vote of choice in ranking cannot be a coincidence. The only logical conclusion that can be made is that *Samavarti* and *PoinT BlanK * are in bed with the mob and have been bribed.



It's just pure and disinterested loyalty toward the "family".


----------



## spaZ (Feb 20, 2012)

You forgot about pirates and ninjas so if I had to choose out of anything of that sort of genre pirates yoo.


----------



## Ronnja12 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like talking animal movies. THEY ROCK!!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 20, 2012)

Westerns. There's nothing quite like them .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

spaZ said:


> You forgot about pirates and ninjas so if I had to choose out of anything of that sort of genre pirates yoo.


 That's because pirates and ninjas are overrated.

Pirates have some decent films, but ninjas have barely any. Also, Gangsters > Pirates.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 21, 2012)

As a body of work I'd give it to the cowboys. I think there are more unforgettable classics and epic moments in the Western genre than the other two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

How many samurai films have you seen?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seriously.
> 
> You just can't really compare timeless classics like The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Yojimbo, and The Seven Samurai with Scarface and The Godfather.


Further proof that your username is redundant.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 21, 2012)

1. Gangsters
2. Samurais
3. Cowboys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

MrBlonde said:


> Further proof that your username is redundant.


 Your mother is a redundancy.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that's just mean.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 21, 2012)

Gangsters - Because I find them more interesting and relative 

Samurai - Because they are cool but not as much as Kung Fu

Cowboys - Never really liked them but "The good, the bad and the ugly" was pretty cool



MrBlonde said:


> Oh,and though I get what you're saying,The Godfather is much more than a gangster film.



The Godfarther is fucking piece of art


----------

